# New Kick-around Banjo Day: Gretsch G9450 Dixie open-back



## yingmin (Jun 3, 2014)

Kind of an impulse purchase for me. I already have two nice, vintage, heavy and loud resonator banjos that I love, but I've been getting more into clawhammer lately, and an open back banjo really is as much a part of the sound of old time music as a resonator banjo is of bluegrass. Plus, I wanted to have a cheap instrument I could take with me wherever (again, my other two five-strings are very heavy, valuable and somewhat rare), and wouldn't be too concerned if something happened to it. The new Gretsch instruments really are best in class for their price range, so this was a no-brainer compared to the other banjos around this price (Epiphone, Ibanez, etc.).


----------



## ilyti (Jun 3, 2014)

Darn tootin'!

I like your paisley shirt.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks. I also re-shot those videos (along with a bunch of mandolin tunes for a different thread) with a microphone, so I wasn't getting horrible overdriven webcam mic sound quality. Original post updated accordingly.


----------

